# Want To Breed Feeders!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok i want to breed something...anything that is easy! i have a 15g that is ready to get something breeding in it. i want something that i don't need to watch ever 30 seconds that they are going to eat their fry and crap like that. and i would like something that does it quick and all the time. thanks to anyone the give me some advice.

Croz


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

guppies are allways easy to breed. just ask for them at a pet store and they will pretty much to it themselfs. when you have a heater set at bout 75 to 80 it gives better luck. and if you are worried about them eating ther youg just get one of these cheap nets that lets fry swim into a section of it. but i never use one. just have a few plnats in so that they will have places to hide.

good luck


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Check out this thread. It has some info and a link to another thread here that deal with this subject.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...1526&hl=guppies


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Crozy said:


> ok i want to breed something...anything that is easy! i have a 15g that is ready to get something breeding in it. i want something that i don't need to watch ever 30 seconds that they are going to eat their fry and crap like that. and i would like something that does it quick and all the time. thanks to anyone the give me some advice.
> 
> Croz


 rofl. everyone wants to breed something.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Guppies are a great and easy way to get cheep feeders. They dont et their fry, and breed fast. They will breed again before your fry are large enuff to become feeders.
So will will or .. should have enuff feededs at all times.

Put them in a 10 gal tank, with some plants on the top of the water, maybe a plant, plated in the rock some where, the fish should do the rest. Clean water is a must also.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

convicts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would go for guppys

look on that thread Xenon gave you, and the one I linked from that one, and this one

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=10&t=1626


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Guppys, Plattys, Swordtails or Mollies i should recommend!

Easy and cheap, not a hard work!


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah. I breed livebearers, and have bred siamese fighting fish. they are so easy. I'm practically never home and never have to worry about them. I'd say go for it. I'm stocking up on feeders for my silver arowana that I'm getting.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

does it take a very long time to get to a decent size?


----------

